# MOm had a tank and i didnt even know it!



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Ok so some of you know i've been dreaming of keeping a small planted. 
Well, i remebered that years back my mum used to keep her change in this container.. 

Just a few days ago i remembered that it was a cube tank! It has a lid also!
So i went over to mums and picked it up. No cracks, but i need to see if it still holds water.

It is exactly 8.5 x 8.5 x 8.5  

so i would really love to have a rather higher lighting tank with bright green plants, 
what would be the lighting i would go for?
what plants?
can anyone sugest a book i could go grab for inspriation? 

What other hardware should i consider getting? 

Thank you of course for any help anyone can offer! I am extreamly excited with this new challange. ^^


----------



## chompy (Mar 24, 2006)

Try a Nature Aquarium World book by Takashi Amano .


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Oohh duh thats right!!!  Thanks chompy! ^^


----------



## ranmasatome (Mar 14, 2006)

thats 8.5 in inches??

if so then you have a very nice sized tank.. You can try elatine triandra.. its pretty bright green..


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Ohh sorry, yes it is inches... Quite a nice lil cube 
I really like the look of that one ran... i'll have to keep an eye out. My bf wants me to have ricca and some sort of moss as well...

How would one light a tank like this?


----------



## ranmasatome (Mar 14, 2006)

How?? with a compact flourescent?? There are some light sets out there for your size tank but i dont know if they sell them there...
You can try asking Harold..
i reccommend 9 or 11 watts...or if you're adventurous..13watts.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I know of two brands... So i will be on the lookout


----------



## Canadiancray (Apr 27, 2006)

Jason ( Aquatic Designs)had some at the last MFC meeting that would prob. work great for this.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

OOhhh??... The next time i am buy his store i will have to check it out. Thank you


----------



## Plant Crazy (Mar 24, 2006)

In terms of lighting, I agree with ranmasatome. Try using either a hanging pendant fixture or clamp-on light fixture, and use a screw-in compact fluorescent from your local hardware store (e.g., 13W or 27W).


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I picked up a mini PC plug in style, 13w.... at rona, or home depot. Its a nice little light 

I was gunna go clamp on, but there isnt much room above the tank where it sits.. 

Its working out nicely..


----------

